# CSIS Question



## Devlin (23 Aug 2006)

Ok so I have done some searching and haven't found exactly what I am after.

Warning - Put your tinfoil hats on

A co-worker of mine received a phone call this afternoon from a women claiming to be with CSIS and she wanted to talk to him about his former roommate who is know in the CF. The women agreed to meet my co-worker next week at his place to discuss further and she wouldn't go into greater detail with him on the phone around what specifically she was looking for.

Does this sound a little hokey to anyone? I suggested he call the CSIS HQ and ask if they have heard of this women and whether he should be meeting with her.

Is this the way CSIS would set something like this up, I figured they would just show up at your door unannounced.


----------



## FredDaHead (23 Aug 2006)

CSIS is responsible for background checks and clearance investigations, so it wouldn't be surprising to have a CSIS "agent" call or show up to ask about a CF member. I don't think there's any big conspiration going on.


----------



## Devlin (23 Aug 2006)

Ok but even to ask questions about a CF member who has been in for a number of years?

And I was under the (apprently mistaken) understanding that background checks were run through PWGSC


----------



## ark (23 Aug 2006)

Your co-worker should ask his former roommate if he had put him as one of the references for a security clearance. If my memory is good, only Level 3 and up requires CSIS interviews with the references you provide.


----------



## Donut (23 Aug 2006)

While working in a res unit OR, I had a CSIS agent show up to ask some questions of our DCO about a former unit member.  They do conduct some inquiries, I wouldn't worry about it.

DF


----------



## Chimo (23 Aug 2006)

Depending on the Security Clearance being requested CSIS will conduct interviews with the referenced people and others that actually know the person being cleared. They should identify themselves and show their badge and ID Card, If not request it. The person involved, will know they are being investigated so ask them. If anything sounds or looks suspicious, contact CSIS and find out.


----------



## Devlin (23 Aug 2006)

Ok then I just found it odd that they would be looking into someone who is already in and an officer. 

Just out of curiosity would they (CSIS) re-run a security check if someone was getting promoted?


----------



## Cloud Cover (23 Aug 2006)

Depends on what they are being promoted into. Drop by my office next week. I just went through all of this for you know what ...


----------



## Quag (23 Aug 2006)

Perhaps he is changing trades etc...

CSIS does conduct background investigations.  I was interviewed for one of my good friends who is now in RMC going through for Sigs.  Because of the higher security clearance, they interviewed myself (not sure why), teachers and principal of our school, priests etc...

My interview was more of a character check on him.

Cheers


----------



## FredDaHead (23 Aug 2006)

I thought Level III also had re-evaluations every five years?

Quag, it's possible they interviewed you because he put you down as a character reference in the security form, although it does state you're supposed to notify the people you put down as references.


----------



## twizted (25 Aug 2006)

he propably applied to csis


----------



## paracowboy (25 Aug 2006)

twizted said:
			
		

> he propably applied to csis


dude, if  you don't KNOW, don't speculate. It just creates confusion.

I had to upgrade recently (again). 3 of my buddies will be getting interviewed. It's SOP.


----------



## geo (25 Aug 2006)

do your friend a favour.
tell her straight up, no stories, no lies, no exagerations...... he might have to explain things he will have no clue you said about him.


----------



## Devlin (25 Aug 2006)

Thanks all for the advice


----------

